# Videos itunes et ipad ?



## bertol65 (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, où sont stockées les vidéos que j'ai synchronisées de mon itunes vers mon ipad ?comment faire pour les lire ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h11 ----------

ok c'est bon j'ai trouvé. la 1ère synchro n'avait pas marché.


----------



## MiWii (13 Décembre 2012)

Elles sont dans l'application video normalement, non ?

Si pas, c'est que la synchro n'a pas eu lieux.


----------

